# Montreal



## 4EverCuber (May 19, 2011)

Has there ever been any competitions in, or around Montreal?


----------



## Sa967St (May 19, 2011)

There's one near Ottawa this weekend. Clicky.


----------



## satellitedanny (May 19, 2011)

There were some in Toronto. I have a friend who lives in the South Shore who goes to them when he has the chance. One day, I'm going to go too, but right now, I don't have enough time.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2011)

No there has never been any competitions in Montreal. The closest ones were/are UGOS in Guelph (happened in April), and NCR, which is about halfway between Ottawa and Montreal which is going to be May 22nd (Registration closes tomorrow).

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## AustinReed (May 19, 2011)

Guimond. First thing I think of when you say Quebec.


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 19, 2011)

Yea, I noticed both of those. Won't be able to make it this time around but hopefully next time. I don't think I would do very well but I'd like to go just to experience it once in my life.

Wonder why there's none here...is there not a big enough community to host one?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 19, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> No there has never been any competitions in Montreal. The closest ones were/are *UGOS in Guelph* (happened in April), and NCR, which is about halfway between Ottawa and Montreal which is going to be May 22nd (Registration closes tomorrow).
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


 
lol guelph is farther than toronto


----------



## satellitedanny (May 19, 2011)

yep and because the Quebec government isn't willing to host anything in their schools and the English schools' budgets are too small.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> lol guelph is farther than toronto


 
Yeah I just realized that. I got a brain fart


----------

